# Biting of the nails



## Nessicle (Aug 2, 2006)

I have bitten my nails and the skin around my nails since I was about 5 years old (I'm now 22) and I've come to the point where I'm fed up of seeing scraggy nails and not being able to paint them pretty colours. 

I wondered how many people here bit their nails and how many would be willing to join me on a challenge to stop biting them? 

Here is a picture of my nails. I'm going to post a picture each week showing the progress etc.

I think this would be a really fun thing to do and would definitely give me the encouragement to stop biting them once and for all!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 2, 2006)

i used to do that all the time. the only reason i stopped was because i got braces and i couldnt do it anymore.

its worth stopping!


----------



## jessiee (Aug 2, 2006)

i donno if this would work for you but they sell clear polish that makes your nails become hard.. maybe that would help in not biting them?


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* i used to do that all the time. the only reason i stopped was because i got braces and i couldnt do it anymore.
its worth stopping!

I bit them even when I had braces lol! 
I've bitten through all those "foul" tasting polishes too! They just don't bother me so I'm just going to have to use good old will power and encouragement lol!

Originally Posted by *jessiee* i donno if this would work for you but they sell clear polish that makes your nails become hard.. maybe that would help in not biting them? Hmmm I've not seen anything like this??? Do you know who it's made by?


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 2, 2006)

I bit mine for years too and I quit by putting fake nails on and admiring them, so then when I took the fake ones off I got a bit of a head start on some growth!!Now I love my nails!! Good luck


----------



## jessiee (Aug 2, 2006)

*





*


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I bit mine for years too and I quit by putting fake nails on and admiring them, so then when I took the fake ones off I got a bit of a head start on some growth!!Now I love my nails!! Good luck thanks for that Dee! I was thinking of doing that! 
Thanks for the pics too Jessiee!!


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 2, 2006)

good luck, my bf does it and enjoys it...! i need help with that boy lol

but we'll encorage, youll make it!


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 2, 2006)

I used to be a serious nailbiter too until I really got into makeup and decided that if my face was gonna look good, my nails were gonna look good too Darnit! LOL Good Luck Nessicle! I know you can do it.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 2, 2006)

I bit my nails as well - it's terrible!! Maybe I will join on on this challenge!!

Tonight I will post a starter pic...


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

i used to bite my nails all the time ... and one day ... they didn't taste so good anymore ... i still do it when i'm nervous though ... hehe


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i used to bite my nails all the time ... and one day ... they didn't taste so good anymore ... i still do it when i'm nervous though ... hehe



LMAO at the taste!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, good luck Ness! I used to do the same thing! One day I just said, "Aquilah! No more biting!" And I haven't since! I now have nice long nails, and I'm SO happy I quit biting them! You can do it girl! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 3, 2006)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Nicky13 (Aug 3, 2006)

I bite my nails too... it's a horrible habit. i've been trying to qyit for years. good luck!


----------



## L281173 (Aug 4, 2006)

I used to bite my nails until I was 16 years old. Try starting with weekly manicure. Psychologically, once you start to see your nails grow, you will not want to bite them again. I'm am presently 32 years old and have not bitten my nails for 16 years.


----------



## Danielle<3 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have bitten my nails since forever and I stopped for like a month and it was great to see them getting longer, then I got nervous at a swim meet and bit them all off. Now I'm back to bitting them again. I have tried everything, I put the nasty tasting polishes on them but that turns into me just scraping it off with my teeth and then biting my nails. I have tried hot pepper in clear polish to try to stop it through burning my mouth but that didn't work either.


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww thanks for all the good luck's you guys! And good luck also to all of you who are attempting to stop biting too!!

I've managed to stop myself a couple of times but have found myself subconciously chewing my fingers - it's pretty gross when you think about it lol!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 4, 2006)

I bite my nails. but when i have arylic nails on i dont chew on. so thats a tip/


----------



## Annia (Aug 4, 2006)

You have pretty hands. I used to bite my nails when I was younger (I am now 23) and I just stopped... I did it because of anxiety. I haven't bitten my nails in almost 10 years. Good luck on your challenge though.


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 7, 2006)

Aww thanks Annia! They feel a granny-ish if you know what I mean?! lol!

Well over the weekend I've managed to stop myself from biting my nails and they've got white bits on them now woo hoo!!!! I'm totally proud of myself lol!!


----------



## wafflewoman (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* I wondered how many people here bit their nails and how many would be willing to join me on a challenge to stop biting them? I'll join your quest to stop biting. I bite/pick at my nails when I'm nervous or bored. I have a wedding to go to at the end of the month that I'm trying to have decent nails for.
i definitely want to stop. One of my patient's at work last night was biting her nails and it was really grossing me out.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, yeah.... I've been biting my nails for about 31 years and haven't been able to stop unless I've had on fakes. My hands look like a kid's hands with my ultra short nails and them being just little. It's great when I have time to do them, then when they fall off I've got some slight growth to work with, but it never lasts.

Best of luck to quiting, I'm still determined to myself one day!


----------



## L281173 (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* Aww thanks Annia! They feel a granny-ish if you know what I mean?! lol! 
Well over the weekend I've managed to stop myself from biting my nails and they've got white bits on them now woo hoo!!!! I'm totally proud of myself lol!!

REWARD YOURSELF WITH A MANICURE IMMEDIATELY. THIS WILL MOTIVATE YOU AGAINST BITING YOUR NAILS EVEN MORE.




I am 32 years old and have not bit my nails in 16 years.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

I use to bite my nails all the time too and I finally quit after someone scared the geebers outta me telling me about all the different kinds of bacteria under my finger nails. I still occassionally revert back especially when I am nervous or upset about something. You can do it, Vanessa! Good luck!


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! All your encouragement and suggestions is really helping me! I get paid on August 25 so I'm treating myself to a manicure then and an acrylic overlay to make them a bit stronger! I can't wait! That's my little beauty treat if I keep to it! I painted them in a really sheer nudey pink last night and they're already looking better!

Hope everyone else taking part in this challenge is managing ok too! Keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## vickih (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't bite, but i pick at them. i wanna go get a manicure but i'm too shy/embarressed about the state of my cuticles...


----------



## tracey366 (Aug 8, 2006)

I bite my nails as well, its so hard to stop. Its def a gross habit! when i have acrylics on though i dont bite them. Good Luck


----------



## vickih (Aug 8, 2006)

aren't acrylics supposed to be bad for your nails?


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* aren't acrylics supposed to be bad for your nails? Only if they're done cheaply and are ripped off instead of soaked off properly. Many people who have weak nails have the acrylic coating on to stop any breaking or splitting. If you go to a properly qualified nail technician then there shouldnt be any damage.
*Update*

Ok guys here's an update of my nails one week on! They're growing well and already I feel a bit more feminine with the bits of white lol!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 14, 2006)

I totally forgot about this...I do that quite often haha. But I got acrylic nails put on! When I get them taken of and manicured I will check in - because they will be long and pretty!

Ness - your nails and starting to looks great!! Good job on sticking by it!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

i used to have the same problem. i don't know what made me stop except the fact that i worked in retail in high school and it was embarrassing to show my nails to customers!


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* I totally forgot about this...I do that quite often haha. But I got acrylic nails put on! When I get them taken of and manicured I will check in - because they will be long and pretty!
Ness - your nails and starting to looks great!! Good job on sticking by it!!

Aww thanks hun! 
yeah let me know what they look like and how much they've grown once you have your acrylics put on!


----------



## ivette (Aug 14, 2006)

nessicle, good luck w/ it


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 25, 2006)

I've bitten my nails and skin around my nails for as long as I can remember. Sometimes I do good and they start to grow, but then they start to peel around the edges of my fingers and I end up biting them off. No nail strenghener has helped, getting fake nails hasn't helped. It's hopeless for me!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 25, 2006)

This is a great challenge thread! I bit my nails well into my 30's. I stopped by getting acrylics. They made me love the way my hands looked. I'd tried everything including the polish with the awful taste. That didn't work because I became used to it and ignored the flavor. Finally I took off the acrylics, nursed my nails back to health and haven't thought of biting them again. Good luck!


----------



## Saints (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i used to do that all the time. the only reason i stopped was because i got braces and i couldnt do it anymore.
its worth stopping!

Same story for me! But now I bite around them sometimes, I really have to stop


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nessicle*, your nails look gorgeous! Keep up the great work!


----------



## cutiepatootie (Nov 14, 2006)

i did the same as dentaldee


----------



## magosienne (Dec 11, 2006)

hey, i've never seen that thread before, stupid girl.

i stopped biting my nails for one year now. the thing that really helped was i wanted nice colors on my nails as i was doing for my eyes. so I went to sephora, bought me the nicest colour i've seen, and ordered a growing nails thing from AgnÃ¨s b (discontinued, shame it really worked !). i took the nail enamel and put it on my night table, so i could look at it and remember my challenge everyday when i woke up. it worked ! after two weeks i had nice nails, and once you've put enamel on them, you don't want ot bite those nice things ^^.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

*sigh* I bite them too




thing is I only do it when I'm stressed... yesterday I got the Sally Hansen nail growth and hardening stuff... will have to force myself to stop... and I got that icky tasting "stop biting" thingie too.. will try my best


----------

